# Is TeamViewer suitable for remotely playing games?



## Crowe98

The title explains it all basically, i just want to be able to play games remotely from my PC, to my laptop when i go elsewhere.


----------



## yanks8981

The lag will likely be too much.


----------



## Zero4549

Absolutely not acceptable. Not even on a local network.


----------



## Crowe98

What would be an alternative?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Probably nothing. You're just going to get way too much input lag.


----------



## Tacoma

Way to much lag. Even using the same internet connection youll see a lot of lags. Was scanning for virus on a computer in another room. That comp has video playing. My screen slowly update/lag the movie. I can view a picture every second.

No way for game.


----------



## Fossil

For general gaming, hell no. Though EVE doesn't run too bad as long as you disable animations and view the map when in space to travel, lol... Makes it easy to work the market throughout the day.


----------



## FlyingNugget

I would probably have to say no. Unless by gaming you mean just logging in, checking something, and then logging out. I get about 1fps in TeamViewer.


----------



## tompsonn

Nope. No screen sharing application will provide enough graphical throughput and input responsiveness to allow any sort of "remote" gaming. For now...


----------



## axiumone

I'm actually using splashtop app on my ipad to craft in an mmo when I have some downtime at work. It works pretty well. Check it out, I think it's available for iOS and android. Don't think it will be suitable for an action game, but it works for slower paced titles. The huge downside is that it's not free. You have to buy a subscription to use it on anything but your home network and on top of that you have to buy and additional subscription to unlock the game pad interface.


----------



## axiumone

Also, I wish you could license the onlive tech somehow. They seemed to figure out how to play remotely with minimal lag.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Also, I wish you could license the onlive tech somehow. They seemed to figure out how to play remotely with minimal lag.


It's really quite simple. lots of really high quality compression, and pretty much nothing else. Screen sharing software is just not designed with this use in mind. They don't worry about low latency, etc. They're more concerned with cramming in more features, and making it look nice and user friendly.

You can already stream live videogame sessions with the free livestream flash utility with about 2 seconds of lag, and 30fps, with a medium-high end computer, default settings, and no special hardware. You just can't pass commands through the viewing side (again, because it wasn't designed to allow that). The 2 seconds or so of lag is just because of the way livestream set up it's website. If the people who made livestream actually felt a need to, it could be easily cut down to something like 200ms or less.

It's the same thing onlive, nvidia shield, etc use. It isn't some magical patented technology - you can do it yourself with what already exists for free, some programming knowledge, and some decent PCs hooked up to a low latency network. There just isn't enough demand for it to exist commercially at the moment.


----------

